# Ladue Reservoir



## doeski69 (Apr 8, 2015)

Has anyone fished there recently?
I plan to go this week, i havent been there in years
how are the weeds?
is the water deep enough to launch a 16' deep v at rt 44 ramp?
i know theres huge walleye in there, i want some
thanks for your reply


----------



## stevek42 (Nov 15, 2011)

Went there the other day and haven't been there in probably 12 years. Water is lower then I have ever seen it, about 12-18" visibility and didn't see any weed mats floating, It's gonna be hard getting a deep V in though I think.


----------



## doeski69 (Apr 8, 2015)

stevek42 said:


> Went there the other day and haven't been there in probably 12 years. Water is lower then I have ever seen it, about 12-18" visibility and didn't see any weed mats floating, It's gonna be hard getting a deep V in though I think.


thanks for that info
did you do any good ?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

doeski69 said:


> thanks for that info
> did you do any good ?


It's been a couple weeks but it is low low low. At that time there was zero slope and I'd say zero chance getting a real boat launched at the 44 ramp. I saw a few guys struggling to get a little john boat launched last time out. I think they gave up and went up to the big ramp. 

Fishing was ok. Weeds were a little thick in places, but not terrible.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Went yesterday. Didn't catch anything but didn't give much effort. Launching probably nearly impossible for deep v. Couldn't believe all the trees breaking surface, shorelines and middle of Lake. I was south of 422.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I grew up fishing ladue..put a lot of hours in on that lake...caught plenty of walleye..quit fishing it in 2006 due to the white perch...imo if your after eyes you'll be better off fishing the East side of the lake north of 422 after dark...cuts down on the perch and the eyes come out of the weeds...hand in the 12 to 14 foot of water bracket. Also if you come out of the boat house line up in between the bridge and the pumphouse and head for the dam...about halfway down the lake a small rocky hump is right in the middle about 12 foot of depth at the top...used to be great.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd watch with that boat! I had a hard time launching my 14' Jon


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Your definitely not gonna be able to launch at 44..and the main launch is gonna be real tough for you. Unless you've got 4 wheel drive I wouldn't try..and especially if your not familiar with the ramp. Water is lower than I've seen it..here's a pic of main "launch"..and this is 2 weeks ago..even lower now..


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

When did that ram go in?? Haven't been there for a month for obvious reasons


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Ramp went in about a month ago..Mind you it's pretty much useless the water is so low.. if you can actually get your boat of the trailer you need to back out at least 50 yards before you even get to 2+ foot of water. I've seen numerous cars stuck already..fair warning..don't be another one stuck..It's not cheap to get pulled out.


----------



## doeski69 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jose' said:


> Your definitely not gonna be able to launch at 44..and the main launch is gonna be real tough for you. Unless you've got 4 wheel drive I wouldn't try..and especially if your not familiar with the ramp. Water is lower than I've seen it..here's a pic of main "launch"..and this is 2 weeks ago..even lower now..


thanks for the pic, i wont be going to ladue any time soon
i wonder if the city of akron is keeping the water level down so boats cant be launched


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

No it's all to keep the flow rate up on the Hoga


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Funny thing is Rockwell looks nice and full....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Used to live right there by LaDue. If your going to fish it much a tilt type trailer is a must. I took the bunks off the trailer and put on rollers. Wearing hip boots help also.


----------



## doeski69 (Apr 8, 2015)

Skippy said:


> Used to live right there by LaDue. If your going to fish it much a tilt type trailer is a must. I took the bunks off the trailer and put on rollers. Wearing hip boots help also.


I do have a tilt trailer, never used it, its bolted shut, this is my second season with a boat i only been out 3 times this year, i went alot last year though


----------



## stevek42 (Nov 15, 2011)

doeski69 said:


> thanks for that info
> did you do any good ?


I got nothing


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Watched two Russians 6 days ago get there vehicle stuck backing up a Small Jon boat. Good luck with a deep v!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Maybe those Russians should'nt have PUT IN....could'nt resist


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Is anyone else starting to wonder how long it's going to take LaDue to fill back up? 
Even with a heavy snow melt and an above average Spring rain, I don't think it will be back to normal next June.....or even close to it.
This may not be the worst thing for fishing in the long term....but it's going to take a while for the bathtub to fill back up, so to speak.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

doeski69 said:


> Has anyone fished there recently?
> I plan to go this week, i havent been there in years
> how are the weeds?
> is the water deep enough to launch a 16' deep v at rt 44 ramp?
> ...



I stopped at the main ramp on the way home from Pymie yesterday, Had to take some pictures,cause my fishing buddies would not have believed how low the water is! I've been fishing that lake off and on with different clubs since the '80's, Have never seen it that low. When I was driving across the causeway on Rt 422, it looked like there was a strip of dry ground completely across the lake on the south side. It must be pretty ugly up by Rt 44. As far as I'm concerned, only a person with a cartopper can get on the water. Pretty sad!


----------



## doeski69 (Apr 8, 2015)

BassMagic said:


> I stopped at the main ramp on the way home from Pymie yesterday, Had to take some pictures,cause my fishing buddies would not have believed how low the water is! I've been fishing that lake off and on with different clubs since the '80's, Have never seen it that low. When I was driving across the causeway on Rt 422, it looked like there was a strip of dry ground completely across the lake on the south side. It must be pretty ugly up by Rt 44. As far as I'm concerned, only a person with a cartopper can get on the water. Pretty sad!


did you do any good at pyma?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Just drove over 422 I could see islands on the south side I never saw before


----------



## doeski69 (Apr 8, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> Just drove over 422 I could see islands on the south side I never saw before


It might be the perfect place to start wading lol


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Perfect conditions for me and I don't have to deal with any boats out there! hahahaha


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> Perfect conditions for me and I don't have to deal with any boats out there! hahahaha


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

dfox said:


> [/QUOTE
> It is real low, I couldnt get in at 44 ramp without getting water in the truck cab, but as low as it is, the 422 ramp still drops off enough that you dont have to back in a 1/2 mile. just watch out for ruts if wading in to launch. great way to see whats usually submerged


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Got out Monday in a 14 ft aluminum. It was a bit tricky but doable


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

doeski69 said:


> did you do any good at pyma?


Didn't fish Pymie. Went up to prefish Lake Wilhelm. I have a club tourny there this Sunday. First time on the lake. Nice body of water!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe the extreme low water will make it easier to catch something. I'd think they would be huddled together. My brother wanted to go crappie fishing but our spots are 10' up on the shore lol might try under the 422 bridge one of these night's and see if anything gives. Had a good spring but now I don't know if I can get my boat out


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

You can still get in did it today again. Wind was crazy caught zero. Did see two bald eagles made it worth while.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I still love kayaking there..."welcome to my house " paddled along side deer, caught many nice cats and eyes


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

wolfenstein said:


> I still love kayaking there..."welcome to my house " paddled along side deer, caught many nice cats and eyes


I dragged the canoe up this morning. The 44 launch is a giant mud flat. Lake is down another couple feet from when I was out last (a month or so). Did ok. Bass were right where they are supposed to be. 

I don't post a ton of pics but I kinda wanted to share this one. She's in the crock pot right now. 

Just kidding.


----------



## doeski69 (Apr 8, 2015)

mas5588 said:


> I dragged the canoe up this morning. The 44 launch is a giant mud flat. Lake is down another couple feet from when I was out last (a month or so). Did ok. Bass were right where they are supposed to be.
> 
> I don't post a ton of pics but I kinda wanted to share this one. She's in the crock pot right now.
> 
> Just kidding.


What a beauty!!!!! nice catch. Looks like a fish ohio


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

The reason they drew ladue down so low was 2 fold:
1. Annual draw down to accommodate spring snow melt
2. To keep some flow moving in the water way to prevent another red algae bloom. 
There was a massive red algae bloom in ladue about 8 years ago that really hurt the bass population. Obviously there are still some mega bass in there and more & more large northerns. 
I grew up fishing ladue in the early 90's and you could bank on catching 4- 6 nice eater sized walleyes every time...those days a longgggg gone.


----------

